# Shaiapouf vs Hisoka



## ExorcistRain (Sep 10, 2014)

Arguably the weakest Royal Guard vs one of the strongest Phantom Troupe, well former, members.
Both sides bloodlusted.
No prep.
Location: NGL

Who wins this?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 10, 2014)

Honestly Pouf should stomp, it'd be difficult for Hisoka to damage him and he can just fly up and uses his scales


----------



## tonpa (Sep 10, 2014)

I believe he had  enough aura to make Knov lose his shit. 

I would go with Shaiapouf.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 10, 2014)

I doubt hisoka could even beat morel, let alone any of the RG


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 10, 2014)

tonpa said:


> I believe he had  enough aura to make Knov lose his shit.
> 
> I would go with Shaiapouf.



While he was using Zetsu (nen vs no nen fucks people up), but still...


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 10, 2014)

Pouf via power scaling. Just previously stated, Pouf was able to cause Knov, a apprentice of Netero, have a mental breakdown with his en while Hisoka was only able to frighten a pre nen Gon and Killua.


----------



## J★J♥ (Sep 10, 2014)

NeoKurama said:


> Pouf via power scaling. Just previously stated, Pouf was able to cause Knov, a apprentice of Netero, have a mental breakdown with his en while Hisoka was only able to frighten a pre nen Gon and Killua.



What a fail logic, Hisoka was trying to protect them not harm them.

Anyway Pouf is in different league he should stomp Hisoka.


----------



## GregSteve (Sep 10, 2014)

Hisoka hasn't shown his actual combat potential so until he gets feats he gets stomped


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 10, 2014)

Butterfly man is not going to fall for Hisokas cheap tricks and thats how hisoka wins his fights with strong opponents. 

Butterfly man wins.


----------



## Gohara (Sep 13, 2014)

I would lean towards Shaiapouf winning, but I could see it going either way.


----------



## Dogescartes (Sep 16, 2014)

i guess, HIsoka will get some kind of powerscaling in the manga, to hype him again


----------



## GregSteve (Sep 16, 2014)

Dogescartes said:


> i guess, HIsoka will get some kind of powerscaling in the manga, to hype him again



It depends on how strong the Zodiacs are since Illumi is above some of them and Hisoka is above or equal to Illumi


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 16, 2014)

Dogescartes said:


> i guess, HIsoka will get some kind of powerscaling in the manga, to hype him again


He is losing due to powerscalling 
Almost any shit hisoka can get pouf would benefit with .(unless he gets amped somehow )


----------

